# (Where) Are the topics mentioned in the pkg-message of firefox being worked on?



## tihinky (Sep 23, 2018)

Hello,

when installing firefox from packages or ports you will be presented with this as part of the pkg-message.



> Some features available on other platforms are not implemented:
> - Native audio (OSS backend is incomplete, doesn't support WebRTC)
> - Encrypted Media Extensions (requires Widevine CDM binary)
> - Process sandboxing (requires Capsicum backend)
> ...



Sadly it doesn't mention something like bug numbers or anything like that so I think it's hard to act upon this if one wanted to get the hands dirty. It's also not clear where this is organized. The freebsd-mozilla mailing list for example seems pretty much dead looking at the archives and while one can find bits here and there using a search engine it's often not clear how up to date that information is.

Maybe I am just not looking right, but is there some kind of central point or up to date starting point on the above items?


----------



## yuripv (Sep 23, 2018)

Your best bet would be mailing list and/or IRC channel mentioned on https://wiki.freebsd.org/Gecko, it also says that new members are wanted


----------

